# Calling all auto-flower growers



## cuy103 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just a little background:  I'm using CFL's for my grow in a space of about 4 square feet.  

My question:  For those who use HID's, do you use MH for veg and HPS for flowering?  Do you use one or the other or both?  If you use HID's, what kind of lighting do you have for your AUTO-FLOWERING plants?

For those who use CFL's, like me, what kind of lighting do you use?  Do you use both 2700k and 6500K at the same time?  Or switch them once they begin to flower.  
-I have both 2700k and 6500k spectrum and use both.

Thanks!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Cuy103 


You should find this helpful 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1968


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank Hippy!  

I've read through the entire thing and I'm pretty dizzy now, LOL

I already know what type and how much light I need.  I was just curious what other auto-flower growers got going and their experience/results.  

I'm mainly curious about the short veg time.  If the veg is only a few weeks (3-4) do people just use the "flower" spectrum from beginning to end?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 19, 2008)

Try this, Brouli is top man with Lows 

Bit of a long read.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9762


P.s.

Contact Richy-B or melissa and ask what lights they used.


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Hippy!

Good call on asking Rich-b and Mel.  I think I'll also ask Grandaddytoke.  His auto-flowers look fantastic!

Thanks for the link.

I guess there aren't many auto-flower growers here huh...then again, maybe there are   

Where you at AF!!! :smoke1:


----------



## jibba069 (Sep 19, 2008)

did diesel ryders they are a good auto flower in my opinion. Lots of crystals and a nice sweet taste.


----------



## cuy103 (Sep 19, 2008)

What was your lighting situation with them d-ryders?


----------



## jibba069 (Sep 19, 2008)

I used compacts flourescents for the first week and a half then under the 400 hps.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 19, 2008)

I would use both at the same time and harvest every couple weeks.That's the beauty of autos.You can veg and flower in the same room.Check out my link below and see my SOG (in progress) to get a better idea.


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 20, 2008)

Good morning, I had a grow with CFLs and LR 1s last year that I made a newb mistake and shut the closet door (I had read on a forum that with CFLs you didn't have to worry about heat, etc.). Needless to say, my 8 plants had root rot in a week and died. I had 23,000 lumens from 6 CFLs and like an idiot I had no thermometer/hygrometer. It is so important to get many ideas from others out there, because there are people who give erronious advice based on limited experiences. They mean well,but don't understand how conditions will drastically affect your grow! 
All the advice given by everybody is spot on!! I would try to add a few more flower bulbs to your mix if exhausting the increased heat isn't an issue. 
In another thread I saw somone telling you that he uses only 400 watt MH through the cycle, that to me is a limited viewpoint! For flowering develpoment to optimized (bud density and yeild!) you need a higher ratio of bloom to grow light. Many experenced growers out there try for a 3 to 1 ratio when flowering.  
I am getting ready to do an auto grow with 8 Lowlife fem autos (either 4 aK 47s and 4 White Russians, or just 8 AKs. I am waiting for the mailman to deliver today!) 
I will use towel method to germ,then straight to rapid rooters under CFLs.After a week or so will move them into a top drip hydro from HTG I will veg them under 400 watt MH,and switch to my HPS at week 3.
For nutes, I will use Dutch Master Advanced Grow the first 3 weeks, and switch to Bloom in week 3.
Res changes weekly, and I will add a teaspoon of Superthrive tomy new res solution, along with Dutch Master Zone for root growth. I will foliar feed every third day with Dutch Master Liquid Light mixed w/Penetrator. 
Sorry this got so long-winded, but I am not sure how experienced you are and wanted to give you some things to think about! Good luck on your grow, I seen some nice auto bushes in your future!! 420usagrow


----------

